# What is your pre-ride supplement?



## Bahrain (Sep 13, 2013)

So I have been drinking ON Essential Amino Energy before every ride. Whether it is an hour or 4 hours of MTBing. It really helps. I don't know if it is in fact a placebo effect or the actual ingredients kicking in. But I have been using it before workouts instead of No-Xplod and all that other crap and it really gives me that needed extra boost. I prefer not eating any pasta or carbs for that matter, it makes me feel bloated through-out the ride. 

So, what do you guys drink before rides?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

water or gatorade
--------------------
I noticed similar effects for about the first 2 months when using 'whatever the latest thing is' 

but eventually it doesn't help more than anything else, even plain sugar...so I just munch a banana or two, or an energy bar 40 minutes pre-hammer....really doesn't seem to matter, all I am doing is trying to raise blood glucose about to 140 before hammering.

but when I initially try endurox or metrx or hammer nutrition, I swear I am unstoppable...until I get used to it....since this always happens over the years I quit and go to basics...water and some sort of food


for me, the only thing that truly makes a huge difference is taking 500 or more calcium pill and chewing it (or a pile of tums) and this always prevents cramping past 3 hour point. ymmv


----------



## Vasiliyg (Jun 24, 2010)

I use ON amino energy as well before longer rides or racing, plus take 3 capsules of creatine (and another three right after the finish).
for shorter rides I just take 4 capsules of BCAA.
Amino Energy really makes the difference, but you have to take 2-3x portion.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I try to drink ridiculous amounts of water all the time to maintain hydration. Before a ride I'll drop some tablets in (elixir, nuun, hammer) and will also use hammer endurolyte pills on longer rides. My main problem are cramps in my quads. Energy wise just your basic run of the mill clif bars keep me from bonking.


----------



## trey_sd (Mar 20, 2013)

2 scoops of con-crete in my protien shake. works for me


----------

